# How much does it cost to repair a muffler?



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

I was told that my muffler and the entire bar that goes from the front to the back is broken. There is a small leak and I need my rear brakes replaced.

this all stems from an awful rattling noise that the car has been making for months now..

anyone?


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

anyone?????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RitaHarris said:


> anyone?????


Please do not bump threads within the first 24 hours. We all have lives and will answer when we have time. 

That being said, this is a hard question to answer for you. The reality is asking questions like this shows that you have very little car knowledge. This is not a bad thing until you get to your mechanic. As we can tell you the specific answer to your question, but when you get to your mechanic he can tell you something completely different, you really have no choice but to believe him, as without the proper knowledge you can't keep him honest. 

My advice is to find someone locally that you trust, have them fix it, and be happy that the problem is solved.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I agree, but can't figure out why the guy would look at the brakes if the exhaust was rattling. Also, the rear brake pads/shoes have VERY LITTLE material on them when new. If you have the work done, tell the guy to save the old parts in case you want to compare them to what was installed.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks alot. I got it fixed. But I have another problem.

The "check engine" light has decided that it's going to on. It wasnt on ever before and nothing was done to the engine and I would hate to think that I have to turn now and pay more money to get it checked. why do u think it decided to pop on?

Also. I need to put freeon into the ac but i dont know how. they told me theyd charge 100 dollars to do it and thats just ridiculous. when the can is just right there in the store and i know u can put it in yourself. can u help me PLEASE? I dont think it has a leak because i bought a new reisistor for the heat, and the ac works but it blows luke warm air. not cool air. and do i need to put some kind of lubricant in it as well? NY IS BLAZING.. SO i need it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RitaHarris said:


> Thanks alot. I got it fixed. But I have another problem.
> 
> The "check engine" light has decided that it's going to on. It wasnt on ever before and nothing was done to the engine and I would hate to think that I have to turn now and pay more money to get it checked. why do u think it decided to pop on?
> 
> Also. I need to put freeon into the ac but i dont know how. they told me theyd charge 100 dollars to do it and thats just ridiculous. when the can is just right there in the store and i know u can put it in yourself. can u help me PLEASE? I dont think it has a leak because i bought a new reisistor for the heat, and the ac works but it blows luke warm air. not cool air. and do i need to put some kind of lubricant in it as well? NY IS BLAZING.. SO i need it.


Glad you got it fixed. You can search the forums on check engine lights. You can go to autozone and have them read the code, they will at least tell you why the light is on. Then you can come here and search the issue. or if you want to do it yourself visit this thread. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/84062-how-manually-pull-define-ecu-error.html

As far as the AC have you looked at the can and read the directions? ALso have you got a second opinion on the re-charge? I see a LOT of places around here that advertise AC recharge specials. FYI chances are you are not putting freeon in the AC it uses a different type of refridgerant. This should be documented in your owners manual. 

Are you willing to try any of this yourself? If so then you can download the FSM (factory service manual) and learn how to do just about anything you could possibly want to do.

You can download it here. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Last but not least, if you are going to ask questions not related to the original topic, it is best to search, and then start a new thread. This way you are bound to get more input/help!


----------

